# My car of the day, new Look Toyota GT86



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

If your one of those people who first looked at these two pictures and thought" I hope Toyota have made this thing faster", well your out of luck but this car has a host of revisions for the 2017 model year. Toyota has made small changes to the GT86's styling starting at the front with a larger central air intake for a visually wider appearance. The bumper also features new fog light housings while the headlights are all in LED. There are also changes at the rear too, albeit more subtle, the eagle eyed among you will have noticed different rear lights and the model shown here lacks the rear spoiler while new wheels sharpen up the cars profile. While the engine remains unchanged at 197 BHP 2.0 liter flat four that needs to be thrashed to get the best out of. Toyota have revised the damper settings for increased agility. Pricing and full spec details are yet to be confirmed meaning these small changes won't be much different to the already £22,700 asking price of the current model.

Like it?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Cool.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

No , And I'll tell you why 

I always feel let down by the performance of this car , To me it looks like it should be one hell of a lot quicker than it really is


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

My opinion hasn't changed, all the ones i see are driven by 50+ year old women with blonde hair and gold shoes


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

yes - that looks very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

R7KY D said:


> No , And I'll tell you why
> 
> I always feel let down by the performance of this car , To me it looks like it should be one hell of a lot quicker than it really is


^^^ Exactly this :thumb: ^^^


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

Gorgeous, the pre face-lift is as well. Agree with the lack of performance, however it's Jap, tuning potential is limitless


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I love these 

People always say it's under powered but they don't get the point of this car. It was made to be tuned, there are loads of off the shelf tuning packages available for these, they are significantly cheaper to turbo/supercharge than most cars and they respond very well to the upgrades

So you can have a nice looking car with reasonable power for very sensible money. Or chuck a bit more at it and tune it how you see fit 

Guy in Plymouth has one with the wide body kit and it's an animal


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Simple basic fun. 

It does what it sets out to do and does it well.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Drove a few of the older ones (Son works for Toyota dealership) they handle superb and feel really well balanced, but they are a little underpowered. New one looks excellent


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Lovely looking cars and the facelift looks amazing... but a massive let down in performance. They should be around 300bhp, have four pot brakes and then you could take that chassis to its limits. Otherwise, it's all show and not much go.

Isn't a 320d quicker? That says it all.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Don't like Jap cars but this one is an exception as it looks really good, has exciting styling which I find most Jap cars are missing. Lack of a turbo and thus any decent performance ruins it though. 

You are going to be smoked by most, if not all hot hatches at that price point and for something that looks like this... I personally would find that embarrassing. 

My little Abarth that basic starts at just under 20k would leave one of these for dead and also isn't a slouch in corners either. I know people will say that it's not designed for that etc but it doesn't negate the fact it is still under-powered and slow. Yep, you could spend additional £££ tuning it further but I don't want to buy a new car and need to make extreme mechanical alterations like turbo's etc, not to mention your brand new cars warranty is then out the window... 

It should be much more from the factory. Same story with the MX-5 and the new Abarth 124 actually at the prices being asked for each.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Yep. We like that SB.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

millns84 said:


> Lovely looking cars and the facelift looks amazing... but a massive let down in performance. They should be around 300bhp, have four pot brakes and then you could take that chassis to its limits. Otherwise, it's all show and not much go.
> 
> Isn't a 320d quicker? That says it all.


A 320d may be quicker but a provety spec is still 8k more, a nice one is over 10k more

Buy a gt86/brz, a stage 3 tuning package can be fitted for less than the differnece and some of them put out 350-400 bhp


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Yes from me. Be good if they offered both this 2.0 litre and a turbod/supercharged version from the factory, at different pricing. You keep your warranty etc that way


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

millns84 said:


> Lovely looking cars and the facelift looks amazing... but a massive let down in performance. They should be around 300bhp, have four pot brakes and then you could take that chassis to its limits. Otherwise, it's all show and not much go.
> 
> Isn't a 320d quicker? That says it all.


An A6 bi turbo diesel is quicker than a Fiesta ST.

But what would you want to drive on your favourite road?

Speed doesn't equal fun nor the best car.


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

yes , the styling is stop on as is the first , GT86 and the MX 5 out off the factory are spot on , stick them on B&C roads and the fun level goes up, taken one for a test drive round a town or city and just watch the admiring glances.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Like it , if I could get away with two seats I would be tempted.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Clancy said:


> A 320d may be quicker but a provety spec is still 8k more, a nice one is over 10k more
> 
> Buy a gt86/brz, a stage 3 tuning package can be fitted for less than the differnece and some of them put out 350-400 bhp





robertdon777 said:


> An A6 bi turbo diesel is quicker than a Fiesta ST.
> 
> But what would you want to drive on your favourite road?
> 
> Speed doesn't equal fun nor the best car.


The comment wasn't about price comparisons or what I'd rather chuck around a B road... it was the fact that a basic rep mobile is quicker in a straight line to emphasise the GT86's distinct lack of power.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

millns84 said:


> The comment wasn't about price comparisons or what I'd rather chuck around a B road... it was the fact that a basic rep mobile is quicker in a straight line to emphasise the GT86's distinct lack of power.


I was just trying to say the concept of the car was never big power, fast speeds.

It was always driver involvement. With a decent turn of pace and a decent price point.

Obviously Toyota and Subaru could fit a turbo, but that would mean a price increase. I think it would struggle against other cars if it had 300bhp and a £29k price.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I hate the facelift, they're very flattering photos. Various other 'normal' shots make it look very chubby and dumpy.

I like the concept, but don't like how they've tried to make it look really fast when it doesn't have the balls to back it up. The big intakes, big fat exhausts and pumped up rear arches look very silly with the skinny Prius spec Eco tyres and performance which wouldn't trouble most hot hatches.


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

millns84 said:


> Lovely looking cars and the facelift looks amazing... but a massive let down in performance. They should be around 300bhp, have four pot brakes and then you could take that chassis to its limits. Otherwise, it's all show and not much go.
> 
> Isn't a 320d quicker? That says it all.


The 320d gets to 60 in the same time. Takes longer to get to 100 and has a very similar top speed so in the real world it is slower. Costs more. Is boring. Corners slower and cannot compete on a track.

The gt86 is faster round a track than a 350z that has 100bhp more. It's interesting to see how people only look at bhp and 0-60 times when in the real world they mean nothing without everything else.

At no point have I though I need more power. Why do you need more power when you don't even have to slow for the corners in the first place.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Looks nice, but should be quicker than it is TBH

Sitting on the fence on this one SB :thumb:



182_Blue said:


> My opinion hasn't changed, all the ones i see are driven by 50+ year old women with blonde hair and gold shoes


Thought that was all Mazda MX5's :lol:


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Like others they are a great looking car , but such a let down in performance , its fine if you want to drift around roundabouts but the gearing is awful making it a poor motorway car, it has the pace of a mid range diesel and the interior is cheap looking 

The new ones looks a bit better but no real difference in HP (They make more like 180hp on a decent ie not American dyno) and they made the gearing worse

Its in the same vein as the MX5 hardtop really

No point tuning them thanks to the gearing , rather than spend all that money much better to buy something quicker to start with

As for those who say "its not about performance , if you think that you dont get them" why do 99.9% of owners either tune them or want to tune them ?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Paul7189 said:


> The 320d gets to 60 in the same time. Takes longer to get to 100 and has a very similar top speed so in the real world it is slower. Costs more. Is boring. Corners slower and cannot compete on a track.
> 
> The gt86 is faster round a track than a 350z that has 100bhp more. It's interesting to see how people only look at bhp and 0-60 times when in the real world they mean nothing without everything else.
> 
> At no point have I though I need more power. Why do you need more power when you don't even have to slow for the corners in the first place.


But what about a modern car like a 370z?


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

Obviously it is faster in a straight line but the 370z gets a bad rep when it comes to handling. If you were to drive both of them yourself on a circuit that favours handling you would probably be faster in the 86. It has a much lower centre of gravity and weighs 250kgs less. Also it gives you more confidence. I had a look around and preferred the 86 to the 370 so went for the 86. Also you can keep it at or over the national speed limit on nearly any road so why do you need more power. Once you're upto speed you keep it there. That's why it's so fun to drive!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

One of my mates got one of these a while back. It was used for £17k and spent some money on tuning. Think its pushing 290hp out and hits 60 in 4.8s. Best thing is, it looks completely stock. It came to £5k total for the tuning


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Harry_p said:


> I hate the facelift, they're very flattering photos. Various other 'normal' shots make it look very chubby and dumpy.
> 
> I like the concept, but don't like how they've tried to make it look really fast when it doesn't have the balls to back it up. The big intakes, big fat exhausts and pumped up rear arches look very silly with the skinny Prius spec Eco tyres and performance which wouldn't trouble most hot hatches.


Looks pretty good to me


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Rayaan said:


> Looks pretty good to me


Loving the face lift, it's begging for some deep dish style alloys at the back though 

Your friend's 290bhp GT86 sounds like a monster!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

millns84 said:


> Loving the face lift, it's begging for some deep dish style alloys at the back though
> 
> Your friend's 290bhp GT86 sounds like a monster!


I think its just got a Cosworth tuning setup. Love how he's not changed anything else on the car though so you'd never know until he floored it!

Some spacers would probably do it some good down the back.

Id still take a GT86 over any hatchback though - the side profile just reminds me of a supra!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Rayaan said:


> I think its just got a Cosworth tuning setup. Love how he's not changed anything else on the car though so you'd never know until he floored it!
> 
> Some spacers would probably do it some good down the back.
> 
> Id still take a GT86 over any hatchback though - the side profile just reminds me of a supra!


I guess he's essentially made himself a "sleeper" then. Who doesn't love surprising people on the entry ramp of a motorway? :lol:

It does look like they were going for a Supra look, they still look great now which is a huge credit to their designers.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I was driven by an owner in one round Curborough a couple of years back.

Car was quite capable, seem to recall some body roll and that the driver wasnt quite as good as he thought, so I got out after 1 lap. 

My impression was of a missed opportunity to make something that went as fast as it looked, as others have said, and really nasty plastics which I dont think will age/wear well.

Was hoping they'd address both this time round.........


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Rayaan said:


> Looks pretty good to me


Its the bulbous nose treatment I particularly dislike. Reminds me of what Peugeot were doing ten years or so ago when all there cars suddenly became increadibly ugly.

The earlier lower nose line looks a lot more sleek and agressive.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Paul7189 said:


> Obviously it is faster in a straight line but the 370z gets a bad rep when it comes to handling. If you were to drive both of them yourself on a circuit that favours handling you would probably be faster in the 86. It has a much lower centre of gravity and weighs 250kgs less. Also it gives you more confidence. I had a look around and preferred the 86 to the 370 so went for the 86. Also you can keep it at or over the national speed limit on nearly any road so why do you need more power. Once you're upto speed you keep it there. That's why it's so fun to drive!


Who gives the 370z a bad rep on handling? On most tracks the gt86 wouldnt see which way the 370z went. The 370z is over 2 seconds quicker to that national speed limit and has decent sized tyres


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

yes , however i would rather have the 300bhp supercharged one on ebay at the minute!


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

Richf said:


> Who gives the 370z a bad rep on handling? On most tracks the gt86 wouldnt see which way the 370z went. The 370z is over 2 seconds quicker to that national speed limit and has decent sized tyres


The 370z is nearly 300kgs heavier and the centre of gravity is much higher. Also on pretty much every review of it head to head with the 86 the 86 wins. Then you have to pay £5000 more for the 370z and for that you could supercharge the 86 and it would murder it. I had a look at the 370 and yes its faster in a straight line but is nowhere near as balanced and fun to drive as the 86. Power is nothing on its own. A caterham is a lot less powerful than most cars but would still leave cars with double or even triple the power for dust!

The whole thing of power and 0-60 times being what makes a car fast around a track are the wrong way to think about it. Give me a car that's enjoyable to drive over a car that's powerful any day!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Why not have both in the Abarth 595  like I said I'd fancy my chances on a track against one of these anyday.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Tbf it is a shame they're not fast at all but still

They look cool and aggressive

Give it a proper engine and wow would it be good

Gotta say though, they're horrible to sit in and very uncomfy to drive


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I thought I read somewhere that Toyota made changes to the suspension and the interior. It appears that they may have listened to the customer comments about the harsh ride and poor plastics inside. Hopefully they did a good enough job on it!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

22k is a good price, and you have to take a hit in some areas f or it to be at that price. 

Though im not keen on looks, power or the fact you have to thrash it everywhere, maybe if your under 21 i guess


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Rayaan said:


> I thought I read somewhere that Toyota made changes to the suspension and the interior. It appears that they may have listened to the customer comments about the harsh ride and poor plastics inside. Hopefully they did a good enough job on it!


Problem is if they've softened the ride a bit then it might not handle as well as the current model. Cue all the owners saying it's too comfortable and doesn't handle as well as the old version.

They can't win :lol:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

millns84 said:


> Problem is if they've softened the ride a bit then it might not handle as well as the current model. Cue all the owners saying it's too comfortable and doesn't handle as well as the old version.
> 
> They can't win :lol:


Agreed, there has to be some sort of compromise somewhere.

Having had only 1 diesel car in my entire life, I dont see why thrashing it is a problem. Too many lazy drivers around in their diesels who've never gone past 5k rpm (cos they cant!) so I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of people said you have to give it some revs.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

alan hanson said:


> 22k is a good price, and you have to take a hit in some areas f or it to be at that price.
> 
> Though im not keen on looks, power or the fact you have to thrash it everywhere, maybe if your under 21 i guess


Well I'm 32 and vtecs always kicking in on my ctr (yo)


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

they should have a "build your car" option where you can choose from different suspension, engine and forced induction options out of the factory


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes, or do a basic version with steel wheels etc for a low price so you can add your own aftermarket options.

The aero models with oz superleggeras look loads better, but then you get a daft rear wing!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

R7KY D said:


> No , And I'll tell you why
> 
> I always feel let down by the performance of this car , To me it looks like it should be one hell of a lot quicker than it really is


Exactly the same for me! Yes it may be rear wheel which a lot of people wet their pants about (drifting massive innit!) but for the money and looks only 197bhp just doesn't do it for me.

I know it's not all about sheer power, fun is up on the list and if I drove one maybe i would think differently but having owned quicker hot hatches I'd always wish it had more power.


----------

